# Savage 22-250 Trophy Hunter package



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I sighted in my "Merry Christmas to Me" present. Then I shot my handloads for the best group to see what the gun liked. All shots were at 110 yards off the bench. Found the gun likes the 39 grain load behind the 60 grain vmax bullets. I didn't think an out of the box gun could shoot like this (or myself either). Measured 1/2 inch outside of hole to outside of hole, 4 shots.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

No excuses now.... Can't wait to see the pictures of fur!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Got this one afer the sight in.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice looking dog... Congrats


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice shooting and nice coyote..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice !! Sounds like a keeper to me !


----------



## Savagenut15068 (Jan 2, 2013)

Absolutely a typical Savage " out of the box experience" !!!!! They are amazing rifles and if you saw how they were assembled and the quality control they have in place , you would understand why they shoot so darn well. Now I'm not saying they dont have woops's like anyone else , but they do take their quality control further than any other manufacturer in my honest opinion and being a gunsmith I get to see alot of different rifles through the course of a year.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice work DWtrees - congrats on the dog as well.


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Very nice group and dog.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep, whatever you shoot at should be DRT! Sure wish Savage would bring back the model 24. That thing is hard to find!


----------



## Ledge (Nov 13, 2012)

HowlinRed said:


> Yep, whatever you shoot at should be DRT! Sure wish Savage would bring back the model 24. That thing is hard to find!


Me too. I've got my local gun shop owner keeping his eyes open for a 12 gauge/.223 one for me.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I know what ya mean. I would love to have a .17 or .222 over a 20ga!


----------

